# Will President Trump Break SOF



## CDG (Dec 28, 2016)

New article from The Atlantic that talks about some of the things PE Trump has been saying about his intended plan for ISIL, and how those plans could lead to serious blowback effects on the SOF community. 

I don't think SOF is going to break, it's just that the strategy team is going to have to prioritize.  They can't just try and throw SOF at every problem.  Eventually you're out of dudes to send to the next spot, and out of resources.  So it's less a matter of breaking, and more a matter of being utilized properly for a well-prioritized mission list.

Will Trump Break the Special Forces?


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Dec 28, 2016)

I can't see him breaking SOF. He will have good advice whispered into his ears.

ETA: Just look at who he chose as Sec of Def.


----------



## Viper1 (Dec 28, 2016)

#IamTylerMac Blunting the Tip of the Spear: What The SECDEF Really Said, And What It Will Cost.

This was written a year ago and republished recently on Havok Journal. If you don't want to break SOF or the rest of the military, Congress should get off their collective duff and actually declare a war instead of this "yearly sequestration" BS.  SOF is not a panacea, and contrary to popular belief SOF is not appropriate in all situations.  Drone strikes work, SOF raids work, small units work, SF JCETS works, massive invasion works but if it is all used haphazardly without a sense of strategy or end state, then we're just throwing spaghetti against the wall.


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 28, 2016)

You can argue that SOF is already broken.
What's the retention rate at the 12 year point?
Spineless Commanders broke the tip to get another promotion.


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 29, 2016)

This is just another scaremongering "Trump is going to BREAK ALL THE THINGS" article designed to sow fear and panic about the upcoming administration.  SOF has been "strained" since 9/11.  It will continue to be strained.  But it's getting bigger, and better, and the National Security Advisor nominee served at the highest levels of SOF, and the SECDEF nominee has more than a passing familiarity.  SOF is going to be fine.


----------



## Devildoc (Dec 29, 2016)

Chicken Little Syndrome, always happens at the turn of a new administration.  Over-deployed, under-manned forces that often are mistreated a la round peg in a square hole?  Like that hasn't been the case for the past several years.


----------



## Etype (Dec 29, 2016)

Oh geez, it's Sean Naylor.

He lost me at the subtitle. Who is he talking about who is, "already on the verge of burnout"?


----------



## SpaceshipDoorGunner (Jan 13, 2017)

From my little perspective, it would seem the reason for low retention has a lot more to do with what happens in between deployments, changes to quality of life at the unit, etc..


----------



## Centermass (Jan 13, 2017)

CDG said:


> New article from The Atlantic that talks about some of the things PE Trump has been saying about his intended plan for *ISIL*



It's ok now to finally say ISIS.

Say it with me - ICE - SIS.....just like that. See? That wasn't so hard now, was it?


----------



## Etype (Jan 13, 2017)

Centermass said:


> It's ok now to finally say ISIS.
> 
> Say it with me - ICE - SIS.....just like that. See? That wasn't so hard now, was it?


Just as long as we don't have anymore non-Arabic speakers trying to church up DASH.


----------



## CDG (Jan 13, 2017)

Centermass said:


> It's ok now to finally say ISIS.
> 
> Say it with me - ICE - SIS.....just like that. See? That wasn't so hard now, was it?



I could tell you why it should be pronounced ISIL and not ISIS, but you aren't read in.  Just trust me though.  And don't ask questions.


----------



## Gunz (Jan 13, 2017)

SOF don't break.


----------



## Teufel (Jan 14, 2017)

Ocoka One said:


> SOF don't break.


SOF personnel generally don't quit. Until they do. Everyone, except Admiral Stockdale, has a breaking point. It's hard to balance what's good for the nation with what's going to keep your family from imploding.


----------



## Gunz (Jan 14, 2017)

Teufel said:


> SOF personnel generally don't quit. Until they do. Everyone, except Admiral Stockdale, has a breaking point. It's hard to balance what's good for the nation with what's going to keep your family from imploding.



Rog that, sir. I'm sure you got the spirit of my remark. "Everyone, except Admiral Stockade..."


----------



## DasBoot (Jan 14, 2017)

Teufel said:


> SOF personnel generally don't quit. Until they do. Everyone, except Admiral Stockdale, has a breaking point. It's hard to balance what's good for the nation with what's going to keep your family from imploding.


Points for the admiral Stockdale reference, sir.


----------

